# Great song for BHs...give it a listen...



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Great song for BSs...give it a listen...*

Blake Shelton - I'm Sorry


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPgFcNbqjzo


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

This pretty much sums up how I feel too, Even though a man sings it. Anyone that's been betrayed can relate..


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Devastated an lost said:


> This pretty much sums up how I feel to, Even though a man sings it. Anyone that's been betrayed can relate..


Absolutely especially these lines:

And you say you're sorry,
Oh you're sorry,
You want it back the way it was.
Well I'm sorry,
But sometimes sorry,
Just ain't good enough.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry, what does BH stand for?


----------



## betrayed16 (Oct 23, 2014)

Here's another good one for those that were gaslit and told it was all their fault:

http://youtu.be/JWofQTAhUKA

It's Not Me It's You by Skillet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thinkitthrough (Sep 5, 2012)

The next song Skillet sings is also good "Should have, when you could have". 
"I'm done wondering where you've been,
when you're gone all night with your friends. 
all you say is that matter's ended
But now that chapter's ending" 
and
"I'm done trusting you, it's ended.
But now your chance is gone"
and
"You should have when I would have
You should it would have been so good"
ain't my fault you don't know a good thing
You could have been my only one
But now your chance is gone"

The rest of it is just as good. Made me feel better. Skillets other songs have meaning to. He hasn't been posting here has he?
The rest of the words are just a on target. Made me feel good just listening to the lyrics of the songs. Skillet has some good ones.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Seppuku said:


> Sorry, what does BH stand for?


Betrayed Husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll add one:

The New Basement Tapes-Going Back to Kansas City

At first I didn't listen to the lyrics, but when I did, I got a visceral reaction. It makes my heart very heavy. If you look closely, you'll see Johnny Depp playing guitar.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MwOarNpBcw


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> I'll add one:
> 
> The New Basement Tapes-Going Back to Kansas City
> 
> ...


Wow. That's all I can say. Wow. It's rare I find new music to like. Im all on that. Thanks.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> I'll add one:
> 
> The New Basement Tapes-Going Back to Kansas City
> 
> ...


I watched The New Basement Tapes on Showtime and Marcus Mumford really struggled writing that, he tears up at the end. I'm not normally a big Mumford and Sons fan but I love that song.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Slip out by Beck MCS

www.youtube.com/watch?v=68XOXGjL7W4


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

Here's one I listen to when I'm in a bad mood. It's kind of wild, But the lyrics are spot on..

Wish you hell - Like a storm.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLQDVJHcXk


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

The anthem for the BS... @Devastated an lost this one is for you!!!!

Travis Tritt - Here's A Quarter [Call Someone Who Cares] 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29ebiwO4O70

"Call someone who'll listen and might give a damn
Maybe one of your sorted affairs
But don't you come 'round here handin' me none of your lines
Here's a quarter, call someone who cares"


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

Another good one by Travis - I wish I was wrong.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUWlSTpdCCIby


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Devastated an lost said:


> Here's one I listen to when I'm in a bad mood. It's kind of wild, But the lyrics are spot on..
> 
> Wish you hell - Like a storm.
> 
> ...


"Take that knife out of my spine
And you'll know you got the best of me
For the last time
Save your precious little lies
I won't waste another moment in the wake of your demise"

nice.....


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm posting the clean version of this due to TAM Standards but I prefer the original... Let it rip Cee Lo....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKxodgpyGec


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Devastated an lost said:


> Here's one I listen to when I'm in a bad mood. It's kind of wild, But the lyrics are spot on..
> 
> Wish you hell - Like a storm.
> 
> ...


Just got it from iTunes thanks


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I'm posting the clean version of this due to TAM Standards but I prefer the original... Let it rip Cee Lo....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKxodgpyGec


Good one! I've always liked this song.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's one that is worth is just for the chorus:

Tantric - Love Song

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lP6LIZ4Fgsw


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Train - 50 Ways to Say Goodbye CRANK IT UP!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSBFehvLJDc


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Sloe gin

Joe Bonamassa

www.youtube.com/watch?v=gG38Y9nzCr8

From my favorite modern blues artist


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

dash74 said:


> Sloe gin
> 
> Joe Bonamassa
> 
> ...


Love the blues thanks for the artist intro!


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

A heartbreaking classic...

Billy Vera - At This Moment (HQ) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2ur063fMhs


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is a song that cheaters should listen to, words you should have said to yourself...

Mint Condition - What Kind Of Man Would I Be 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORva1mGyyJ0

*You say you feel disenchanted
Cause lately he takes you for granted
Still faithful and true you remained and to hurt so have I
You pour out your heart and I listen
And we catch a vibe reminiscing
Temptations so strong not to mention
The yearning inside

But what kind of man would I be
If I lived unfaithfully
And what kind of girl would you be
If you did the same
Cause I don't wanna see her cry
And you don't need a reason to lie
Cause if we laid down tonight
It won't justify throwing love aside*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Blake Shelton - I'm Sorry
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPgFcNbqjzo


*"Your love was just a lie!"

That one line pretty much says it all!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *"Your love was just a lie!"
> 
> That one line pretty much says it all!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The lyrics really hit home for BSs...waywards will never ever get this song unless they have been cheated on..the thing about any scars a wayward might have form cheating is they are self-inflicted..the Bs had their scars inflicted on them..big difference...


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

"Surprise, Surprise" by Craig Carothers.

https://youtu.be/ABx26x-EMQ4


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thor said:


> "Surprise, Surprise" by Craig Carothers.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ABx26x-EMQ4


 @Thor great lyrics!! 



Sad and sorry here you stand
Suitcase and humble pie in hand
Guess you had a change of plan
Surprise, surprise

I still recall your fare-thee-well
When you told me I could go to hell
Now you're trying to un-ring that bell
Surprise, surprise

CHORUS:
I don't know what you thought you'd find
But I'm not the one you left behind
So if you've come back lookin' for what used to be
You're gonna need your fool
But that's not me
Cause I got wise
Surprise, surprise

Don't tell me, let me guess
You"ve had a change of heartlessness
Now you"re crawlin' back to your old address
Surprise, surprise

Gone for good" that's what you swore
Nothin' here to come back for
But now look who's darkening my door
Surprise, surprise

REPEAT CHORUS

Maybe you've got nowhere else to go.. or
Maybe you just wanna make amends, I don't know...

But if you've come back lookin' for what used to be
You're gonna need your fool
And that's not me
No I don't know what you thought you'd find
But I'm not the one you left behind
No I got wise...

Sad and sorry here you stand...


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lady Antebellum - Love Don't Live Here 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_42IUpKPss

Well this heart of mine has been hardened like a stone
It might take some time to get back what is gone
But I'm movin' on and you don't haunt my dreams
Like you did before oh when I would curse your name

Well I heard the news that you were back in town
Just passin' through to claim your lost and found
But I'm over you and there ain't nothin' that
You could say or do to take what you did back
Well you got nerve to waltz right in
And think what's mine is yours again

[Chorus]
Cause I've been doin' fine without you
Forgettin' all the love we once knew
And girl I ain't the one who slammed that door
But now you say you've changed your thinkin'
But I ain't got a heart for breakin'
So go and pick your bags up off my floor
Oh cause love don't live here anymore

Well baby you can try to tell me how it is
And try to justify everything you did
But honey I'm no fool and oh I've been down this road
Too many times with you I think it's best you go
Well I got one thing left to say
Is you can lay in the bed you've made

[Repeat Chorus]

Oh no that love don't live here anymore
Oh no, no
Sugar no, no
And you don't live here anymore
Love don't live here anymore
And since you walked out of my door
Love don't live here
Love don't live here girl
Oh love don't live here anymore


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

For the blues fans. Sawmill Joe wrote "Ain't Nobodys Problem". The Lumineers have covered it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5voZJSrSiVU

"In my heart I know it's true, that I can't go on loving you. That's a truth that don't feel good but honey it feels right"

In the midst of my wifes EA, trying to figure it all out I had to get away. Went to a art and music festival to decompress. Met Joe and the band after a set at a tiny venue. Good guys and some great blues music.

~ Passio


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Idyit said:


> For the blues fans. Sawmill Joe wrote "Ain't Nobodys Problem". The Lumineers have covered it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5voZJSrSiVU
> 
> ...


Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

A classic!!! Hank William Sr - Your Cheatin Heart lyrics 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cS4LCoh0VGQ


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

This is another powerful one -Reba McEntire - The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4GMUlCBgd0


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Fantastic!!!!


Thanks I do like Joe. Here's a progression of sorts.

"The Way That I am" -- Hopeful romantic start to the relationship.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP2KBolFhOU

"Be Your Man" -- This is one 'fogged out' rationalization for her cheating or maybe a prelude to the song below.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-QYnEzANIc

"When I Go" -- Cheating husband/bf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwJyQsmUwDs

"Good Morning Bartender" -- Nuff said. Could be the betrayed or wayward I suppose.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHdzCKUX22E

Too much?

~ Passio


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Idyit said:


> Thanks I do like Joe. Here's a progression of sorts.
> 
> "The Way That I am" -- Hopeful romantic start to the relationship.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP2KBolFhOU
> ...


 No way keep em coming...i love music and being turned on to new artists...


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

White Stripes cover of Dolly Parton's - Jolene 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yXlULkwhgrc

Sam Smith - I'm Not The Only One

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nCkpzqqog4k

Carrie Underwood - Before He Cheats

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WaSy8yy-mr8


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Chuck Cannon's "Boyfriend". One of the most talented modern songwriters and a decent performer too.

Album version (remastered from Symphony of Scars)
https://www.reverbnation.com/chuckcannon/song/2717157-boyfriend


Live performance
https://youtu.be/qQZBPyhBvMA


Boyfriend by Chuck Cannon

Your boyfriend’s in your bedroom
There’s somethin’ wrong
Your boyfriend’s in your bedroom
He’s been there too long
Your boyfriend’s in your bedroom
Wish he was gone
Your boyfriend’s in your bedroom
and he don’t turn you on

Your boyfriend’s in your bedroom
He’s all alone
He gave you everything you’ve got
But that ain’t enough
You found another lover baby
What will you do?
Your boyfriend’s in your bedroom
Back there waitin’ for you

Whatcha gonna do?

You close your eyes
Those lights go dim
He’s all into you
But you ain’t into him
You’re breakin’ his heart
And he don’t even know
Your boyfriend’s in your bedroom
Time you let him go

And your girlfriend knows your secret
You hope she don’t tell
She swore that she could keep it
but you know her too well
Your lover’s talkin’ dirty on your cellular phone
Your boyfriend’s in your bedroom
and he don’t turn you on

So you close your eyes
Those lights go dim
He’s all into you
But you ain’t into him
You’re breakin’ his heart
And he don’t even know
Your boyfriend’s in your bedroom
and he’s gotta go away

But he just stays
How many more nights?
How many more days?
Will he stay?

Your boyfriend’s in your bedroom
He’s onto your lies
You told him all them old ones girl
so don’t be surprised
Your boyfriend’s in your bedroom
Committing a sin
Your boyfriend’s in your bedroom 
with your very best friend.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jack White - Freedom At 21 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=s92smjLq_38

"Freedom At 21"

(Yeah)
Cut off the bottoms of my feet
Make me walk on salt
Take me down to the police
Charge me with assault
A smile on her face
She does what she wants to me

That's right and
She don't care what kind of wounds she's inflicted on me
She don't care what color bruises that she's leavin' on me
'Cuz she's got freedom in the 21st century
(Alright)

(Listen)
Two black gadgets in her hands
All she thinks about
No responsibility no guilt or morals
Cloud of judgement
Smile on her face
She does what she damn well please

(Right)
And she don't care what kind of things people used to do
She don't care that what she does has an effect on you
She's got freedom in the 21st century

Cut off the bottoms of my feet (Cut off the bottoms of my feet)
Make me walk on salt (Make me walk on salt)


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Patty Loveless - Blame it on Your Heart 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QKbuMNlGe0

"Blame It On Your Heart"

You've got a thing or two to learn about me baby
'Cause I ain't taking it no more and I don't mean maybe
You don't know right from wrong
Well the love we had is gone
So blame it on your lying, cheating, cold deadbeating,
Two-timing, double dealing
Mean mistreating, loving heart

Well all I wanted was to be your one and only
And all I ever got from you was being lonely
Now that dream is laid to rest
'Cause you have failed the test
Hey blame it on your lying, cheating, cold deadbeating,
Two-timing, double dealing
Mean mistreating, loving heart

Are you headed for a heartache, oh yeah
Gonna get a bad break, oh yeah
You made a bad mistake, oh yeah
Well, you're never gonna find another love like mine
Someone's gonna do you like you done me honey
And when she does you like she'll do you, it ain't funny
You need some sympathy
But don't be calling me
Hey blame it on your lying, cheating, cold deadbeating
Two-timing, double dealing
Mean mistreating, loving heart

Are you headed for a heartache, oh yeah
Gonna get a bad break, oh yeah
You made a bad mistake, oh yeah
Well, you're never gonna find another love like mine
Someone's gonna do you like you done me honey
And when she does you like she'll do you, it ain't funny
You need some sympathy
But don't be calling me
Hey blame it on your lying, cheating, cold deadbeating
Two-timing, double dealing
Mean mistreating, loving heart

Hey blame it on your lying, cheating, cold deadbeating, two-timing, double dealing
Mean mistreating, loving heart


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Brian McKnight - One Last Cry 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sz-NhGanOAE

"One Last Cry"

My shattered dreams and broken heart
Are mending on the shelf
I saw you holding hands
Standing close to someone else
Now I sit all alone
Wishing all my feelings was gone
I gave my best to you
Nothing for me to do
But have one last cry

[Chorus:]
One last cry
Before I leave it all behind
I gotta put you out of my mind this time
Stop living a lie
I guess I'm down to my last cry

Cry.....

I was here
You were there
Guess we never could agree
While the sun shines on you
I need some love to rain on me
Still I sit all alone
Wishing all my feelings was gone
Gotta get over you
Nothing for me to do
But have one last cry

[Chorus:]
One last cry
Before I leave it all behind
I gotta put you out of my mind
For the very last time
Stop living a lie

[Bridge:]
I know I gotta be strong
Cause round me life goes on and on
And on ....
And on ....

[Chorus:]
One last cry
Before I leave it all behind
I gotta put you out of my mind
For the very last time
Been living a lie

I guess I'm down,
I guess I'm down,
I guess I'm down...
I guess I'm down...
To my last cry...


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

A cheater song with no actual cheating and a happy ending....

Rupert Holmes - Escape (The Piña Colada Song '80) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5_EIikdFr8

"Escape (The Piña Colada Song)"

I was tired of my lady, we'd been together too long
Like a worn out recording of a favorite song
So while she lay there sleepin' I read the paper in bed
And in the personal columns, there was this letter I read

If you like piña coladas and getting caught in the rain
If you're not into yoga, if you have half a brain
If you like making love at midnight in the dunes of the cape
Then I'm the love that you've looked for, write to me and escape

I didn't think about my lady, I know that sounds kind of mean
But me and my old lady had fallen into the same old dull routine
So I wrote to the paper, took out a personal ad
And though I'm nobody's poet, I thought it wasn't half bad

Yes, I like piña coladas and getting caught in the rain
I'm not much into health food, I am into champagne
I've got to meet you by tomorrow noon and cut through all this red tape
At a bar called O'Malley's where we'll plan our escape

So I waited with high hopes and she walked in the place
I knew her smile in an instant, I knew the curve of her face
It was my own lovely lady and she said, "Aw, it's you."
Then we laughed for a moment and I said, "I never knew."

That you like piña coladas and gettin' caught in the rain
And the feel of the ocean and the taste of champagne
If you like making love at midnight in the dunes on the cape
You're the lady I've looked for, come with me and escape

If you like piña coladas and getting caught in the rain
If you're not into yoga, if you have half a brain
If you like making love at midnight in the dunes on the cape
Then I'm the love that you've looked for, write to me and escape

Yes I like piña coladas and getting caught in the rain
I'm not much into health food, I am into champagne
I've got to meet you by tomorrow noon and cut through all this red tape


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

"I'll Take You Back" Brad Paisley

When a freight train jumps off a track
And rolls down my road
And it's summer time in Texas
And they're playing in the snow
When politicians everywhere stop telling lies
And only state the facts
Right then, that's when
I'll take you back

Let's say I get bucked off a bull and fall and hit my head
And then I get amnesia and forget the things you said
I lose my better judgment and I take up smoking crack
Right then, that's when
I'll take you back

[Chorus]
Go on keep trying
Come on keep calling
You know I like it
When you come crawling
It's like music
To hear you bawling
Waa, waa, waa, waa, waa

When Donald Trump takes a part time job parking cars
When Clint Eastwood does ballet in a big pink leotard
And a donkey wins the Derby as he takes his victory lap
Right then, that's when
I'll take you back

[Repeat chorus]

The day that old morning sun rises in the west
And they pass a law in L.A. banning artificial breasts
When cars can run on water, gasoline and oil ain't worth jack
Right then, that's when
I'll take you back

[Repeat chorus]

It's like music
To hear you bawling
Waa, waa, waa, waa, waa 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lmawa-qIkuY


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

From the female perspective - Pu$$ycat Moan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFQ2CNWWLs4

I love Miss Katie.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

The ultimate cheating song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqOcyVGy7HU


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

I listen to this often enough https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY - Somebody that I used to know!

Or: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26PAgklYYvo - James Morrison and Nelly Furtado: Broken Strings

I want to someday feel this for the husband that broke my heart and all the mental health issues that ensued because of it!


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Threeblessings said:


> I listen to this often enough https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY - Somebody that I used to know!
> 
> Or: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26PAgklYYvo - James Morrison and Nelly Furtado: Broken Strings
> 
> I want to someday feel this for the husband that broke my heart and all the mental health issues that ensued because of it!


I really like the second one.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> The ultimate cheating song.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqOcyVGy7HU


That one is a gut punch...


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is another good one about a remorseful WS...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOEcfANgqBA

Change Of Heart The Judds

When you were mine
I was still playing
And promises, I made
Were just words I was saying

I was playing you for a fool
Breaking love's precious rule
I did you so wrong
Guess, you knew all along

That I had my boss lie for me
To say I was working late
My friends alibied for me
When I'd slip out to meet a date

But, baby, now I see
I was only cheating me
Before you go
I just want you to know

That I've had a change of heart
I've had a, had a change of heart
I see, what I put you through
And I'll make it up to you
I've had a change of heart

I've just got to show you
How differently I feel
That I can be true to you
That my love is real

But my past will forever haunt me
If you say that you don't want me
I'm down on my knees
I'm beggin' you please, won't you?

Have a change of heart
Please have a, have a change of heart
I see what I put you through
And I'll make it up to you
Please, have a change of heart, whoa whoa

Please, have a change of heart
Please, have a change of heart


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

Truthseeker1 said:


> That one is a gut punch...[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't like this one at all. I think my ears are failing me :surprise:


----------



## Threeblessings (Sep 23, 2015)

Another classic. Appropriate for anyone who has been left brokenhearted. 

The Cranberries - Linger

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Kspj3OO0s

Leona Lewis - Better In Time

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmUJGENbsAo


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

One that gets me hot is Robert Crays- Right Next Door(because of me).

Another is Burning House by CAM.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Threeblessings said:


> Truthseeker1 said:
> 
> 
> > That one is a gut punch...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Threeblessings said:


> Another classic. Appropriate for anyone who has been left brokenhearted.
> 
> The Cranberries - Linger
> 
> ...


I like them both....


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Another good one...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLcAYIMJ0Qg


"Wrong Again" Martina McBride

From the day we met
You made me forget
All my fears
Knew just what to say
And you kissed away
All my tears

I knew this time I had finally found
Someone to build my life around
Be a lover and a friend
After all my heart had put me through
I knew that it was safe with you
And what we had would never end
Wrong again

Everybody swore
They'd seen this before
We'd be fine
And you'd come to see that you still loved me
In good time

And they said there's nothing you can do
It's something that he's going through
It happens to a lot of men
And I told myself that they were right
That you'd wake up and see the light
And I just had to wait 'til then
Wrong again

And it seemed to me the pain would last
My chance for happiness had passed
And nothing waited 'round the bend
I was sure I'd never find someone
To heal the damage you had done
My poor heart would never mend
Wrong again
Wrong again


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

This one is haunting...I like it...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQHsXMglC9A

"Hello" by Adele

Hello, it's me
I was wondering if after all these years you'd like to meet
To go over everything
They say that time's supposed to heal ya, but I ain't done much healing

Hello, can you hear me?
I'm in California dreaming about who we used to be
When we were younger and free
I've forgotten how it felt before the world fell at our feet

There's such a difference between us
And a million miles

Hello from the other side
I must've called a thousand times
To tell you I'm sorry for everything that I've done
But when I call you never seem to be home

Hello from the outside
At least I can say that I've tried
To tell you I'm sorry for breaking your heart
But it don't matter, it clearly doesn't tear you apart
Anymore

Hello, how are you?
It's so typical of me to talk about myself, I'm sorry
I hope that you're well
Did you ever make it out of that town where nothing ever happened?

It's no secret that the both of us
Are running out of time

So hello from the other side
I must've called a thousand times
To tell you I'm sorry for everything that I've done
But when I call you never seem to be home

Hello from the outside
At least I can say that I've tried
To tell you I'm sorry for breaking your heart
But it don't matter, it clearly doesn't tear you apart
Anymore, ooooohh
Anymore, ooooohh
Anymore, ooooohh
Anymore, anymore

Hello from the other side
I must've called a thousand times
To tell you I'm sorry for everything that I've done
But when I call you never seem to be home

Hello from the outside
At least I can say that I've tried
To tell you I'm sorry for breaking your heart
But it don't matter, it clearly doesn't tear you apart
Anymore


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

"Before He Cheats" by Carrie Underwood 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaSy8yy-mr8

Right now he's probably slow dancing with a bleached-blond tramp,
And she's probably getting frisky...
Right now, he's probably buying her some fruity little drink
'Cause she can't shoot whiskey...
Right now, he's probably up behind her with a pool stick,
Showing her how to shoot a combo...

And he don't know...

That I dug my key into the side
Of his pretty little suped up 4 wheel drive,
Carved my name into his leather seats...
I took a Louisville slugger to both headlights,
Slashed a hole in all 4 tires...
Maybe next time he'll think before he cheats.

Right now, she's probably up singing some
White-trash version of Shania karaoke.
Right now, she's probably saying, "I'm drunk"
And he's a-thinking that he's gonna get lucky,
Right now, he's probably dabbing on
3 dollars worth of that bathroom Polo*...

Oh, and he don't know...

That I dug my key into the side
Of his pretty little suped up 4 wheel drive,
Carved my name into his leather seats,
I took a Louisville slugger to both headlights,
Slashed a hole in all 4 tires...
Maybe next time he'll think before he cheats.

I might've saved a little trouble for the next girl,
'Cause the next time that he cheats...
Oh, you know it won't be on me!

No... not on me

'Cause I dug my key into the side
Of his pretty little suped up 4 wheel drive,
Carved my name into his leather seats...
I took a Louisville slugger to both headlights,
Slashed a hole in all 4 tires...
Maybe next time he'll think before he cheats.

Oh, maybe next time he'll think before he cheats...

Oh, before he cheats... oh, oh.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's a good C&W song (Threeblessings you've been warned) for those with a "don't F over me" attitude.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLG2jaVdUMo


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> Here's a good C&W song (Threeblessings you've been warned) for those with a "don't F over me" attitude.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLG2jaVdUMo


Love that song....


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> Here's a good C&W song (Threeblessings you've been warned) for those with a "don't F over me" attitude.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLG2jaVdUMo


Here is another good one for BSs...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT33ybm6VTY


"I'll Take You Back" by BRAD PAISLEY 

When a freight train jumps off a track
And rolls down my road
And it's summer time in Texas
And they're playing in the snow
When politicians everywhere stop telling lies
And only state the facts
Right then, that's when
I'll take you back

Let's say I get bucked off a bull and fall and hit my head
And then I get amnesia and forget the things you said
I lose my better judgment and I take up smoking crack
Right then, that's when
I'll take you back

[Chorus]
Go on keep trying
Come on keep calling
You know I like it
When you come crawling
It's like music
To hear you bawling
Waa, waa, waa, waa, waa

When Donald Trump takes a part time job parking cars
When Clint Eastwood does ballet in a big pink leotard
And a donkey wins the Derby as he takes his victory lap
Right then, that's when
I'll take you back

[Repeat chorus]

The day that old morning sun rises in the west
And they pass a law in L.A. banning artificial breasts
When cars can run on water, gasoline and oil ain't worth jack
Right then, that's when
I'll take you back

[Repeat chorus]

It's like music
To hear you bawling
Waa, waa, waa, waa, waa


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

In memory of the great Merle Haggard

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVPQ0I-aeiU

"Runaway Mama"

She's my run away mama
Always chasing other men
She's my run away mama
She's somewhere and gone again.

If you see this kind of lady,
Kind of tall, kind of slim.
She's my runaway mama.
Call the law and turn her in

She's got lots of pretty things
That a man cannot ignore.
And she's standing out in a bar room
When she walks out on the floor.

If you see this kind of woman
Thumbling a ride and showing skin.
She's my runaway mama.
Call the law and turn her in.

If you see a woman flirting
And she's hurting a bunch of men.
She's my runaway mama.
Call the law and turn her in.

If you see her somewhere dancing
On a table in a bar.
Go and call the chief of police
And try to tell 'em where you are.

She's my runaway mama,
Always chasing other men
She's my runaway mama,
She's somewhere and gone again.

If you see this kind of lady
Thumbing a ride and showing skin.
She's my runaway mama.
Call the law and turn her in.

She's my runaway mama.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

I couldn't listen to Adele's Hello during my entire separation. 

2 others I couldn't listen to were both by Boyz II Men - On Bended Knee and End of the Road. 

Another one that was really hard to listen to was Burn by Usher:

Girl, understand why
See it's burning me to hold onto this
I know this is something I gotta do
But that don't mean I want to
What I'm trying to say is that I-love-you I just
I feel like this is coming to an end
And its better for me to let it go now than hold on and hurt you
I gotta let it burn


It's gonna burn for me to say this
But it's coming from my heart
It's been a long time coming
But we done been fell apart
Really wanna work this out
But I don't think you're gonna change 
I do but you don't
Think it's best we go our separate ways
Tell me why I should stay in this relationship
When I'm hurting baby, I ain't happy baby
Plus theres so many other things I gotta deal with
I think that you should let it burn


When your feeling ain't the same and your body don't want to
But you know gotta let it go cause the party ain't jumpin' like it used to
Even though this might bruise you
Let it burn
Let it burn
Gotta let it burn


Deep down you know it's best for yourself but you
Hate the thought of her being with someone else
But you know that it's over
You know that it was through
Let it burn
Let it burn
Gotta let it burn


Sendin' pages I ain't supposed to
Got somebody here but I want you
Cause the feeling ain't the same find myself
Callin' her your name
Ladies tell me do you understand?
Now all my fellas do you feel my pain?
It's the way I feel
I know I made a mistake
Now it's too late
I know she ain't coming back
What I gotta do now
To get my shorty back
Oh oh oh oh
Man I don't know what I'm gonna do
Without my boo
You've been gone for too long
It's been fifty-eleven days, um-teen hours
I'mma be burnin' till you return (let it burn)


When your feeling ain't the same and your body don't want to
But you know gotta let it go cause the party ain't jumpin' like it used to
Even though this might bruise you
Let it burn (let it burn, let it burn, you gonna learn)
Let it burn (gotta let it burn)
Gotta let it burn


Deep down you know it's best for yourself but you
Hate the thought of her being with someone else
But you know that it's over
you know that it was through
Let it burn
Let it burn
Gotta let it burn


I'm twisted cause one side of me is tellin' me that I need to move on
On the other side I wanna break down and cry (oh)
I'm twisted cause one side of me is tellin' me that I need to move on
On the other side I wanna break down and cry (yeah)


Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh oh
Ooh ooh oh (can ya feel me burnin'?)
Ooh ooh ooh oh ooh oh


So many days, so many hours
I'm still burnin' till you return


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

LosingHim said:


> I couldn't listen to Adele's Hello during my entire separation.
> 
> 2 others I couldn't listen to were both by Boyz II Men - On Bended Knee and End of the Road.
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C_A8VZmZhs


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

For a break up or loss of relationship in general:

Toni Braxton - Unbreak my Heart
Brian McKnight - Anytime (I can never NOT listen to this song)
Nobody Knows - Tony Rich Project - I sob like a baby EVERY single time I hear this song

And of course the classic

Whitney Houston - I will always love you

During my separation, I couldn't listen to any R&B or country stations. At ALL. I literally just could not do it. A) My wedding song is a country song, as is the first song we ever danced to. If either one would have come on randomly, I probably would've ripped my heart out of my chest and stomped on it. B) Too many country songs just hit too close to home. C) Too many R&B songs resonate with me.

I went through 4 months of listening to nothing but gangsta rap and rock and roll. LOL


----------



## Brandy905 (Apr 3, 2014)

This one is from "Jaron and the Long Road"

More a song for everyone who has been extremely angry at someone....



Jaron – Pray For You Lyrics





I haven't been to church since I don't remember when
Things were going great til they fell apart again
So I listened to the preacher as he told me what to do
He said you can't go hatin' others who have done wrong to you
Sometimes we get angry but we must not condemn
Let the good Lord do his job, you just pray for them

I pray your brakes go out runnin' down a hill
I pray a flower pot falls from a window sill
And knocks you in the head like I'd like to
I pray your birthday comes and nobody calls
I pray you're flyin' high when your engine stalls
I pray all your dreams never come true
Just know wherever you are, honey, I pray for you

I'm really glad I found my way to church
Cause I'm already feelin' better and I thank God for the words
Yeah, I'm gonna take the high road and do what the preacher told me to do
You keep messin' up, and I'll keep prayin' for you

I pray your tire goes out at 110
I pray you pass out drunk with your best friend
And wake up with his and her tattoos

I pray your brakes go out runnin' down a hill
I pray a flower pot falls from a window sill
And knocks you in the head like I'd like to
I pray your birthday comes and nobody calls
I pray you're flyin' high when your engine stalls
I pray all your dreams never come true
Just know wherever you are, near or far
In your house or in your car
Wherever you are, honey, I pray for you
I pray for you

**Probably wrong, but I still love it*


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Brandy905 said:


> This one is from "Jaron and the Long Road"
> 
> More a song for everyone who has been extremely angry at someone....
> 
> ...


Always loved that song!


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

@Brandy905 @LosingHim

Another dark cheating themed song...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrQvOvu_eRc

Vicki Lawrence – The Night The Lights Went Out In Georgia Lyrics
He was on his way home from Candletop.
(He'd)Been two weeks gone and he thought he'd stop
At Webb's and have him a drink 'fore he went home to her.
Andy Wardlow said, "Hello."
And he said "Hi, what's doin', Wo?"
He said, "Sit down, I got some bad news that's gonna hurt."
He said, "I'm your best friend and you know that's right,
But your young bride ain't home tonight.
Since you been gone she's been seein' that aimless boy, Seth."
Well, he got mad 'n' he saw red.
And Andy said, "Boy, don'tcha lose your head,
'Cause to tell ya the truth, I been with her myself."

[Chorus]
That's the night that the lights went out in Georgia.
That's the night that they hung an innocent man.
Well, don't trust your soul to no backwoods Southern lawyer
'Cause the judge in the town's got blood stains on his hands.

Well, Andy got scared and left the bar
(And went) Walkin' on home 'cause he didn't live far.
(You) See, Andy didn't have many friends and he'd just lost him one.
(And) Brother thought his wife must'a left town,
So he went home and finally found
The only thing Papa had left him, and that was a gun.
And he went off to Andy's house,
Slippin' through the backwoods quiet as a mouse--
Came upon some tracks too small for Andy to make.
He looked through the screen at the back-porch door,
And he saw Andy lyin' on the floor
In a puddle of blood. And he started to shake.

Well, the Georgia Patrol was a'makin' their rounds,
So he fired a shot just to flag 'em down,
And a big-bellied sheriff grabbed his gun and said, "Why'd ya do it?"
And the judge said, "Guilty," in a make-believe trial,
Slapped the sheriff on the back with a smile,
And said, "Supper's waitin' at home and I gotta get to it."

[Chorus]

Well, they hung my brother before I could say
That the tracks he saw while on his way
To Andy's house, out back, that night were mine.
And his cheatin' wife had never left town;
And that's one body that'll never be found!
See, little sister don't miss when she aims her gun.

That's the night that the lights went out in Georgia.
Oh-oh-aah
That's the night that they hung an innocent man.
Ah-huh-unh
Well, don't trust your soul to no backwoods Southern lawyer

'Cause the judge in the town's got blood stains on his hands


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Love this one!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO9Lj0T93Xk

"I Don't Love You" by My Chemical Romance

Well, when you go
Don't ever think I'll make you try to stay
And maybe when you get back
I'll be off to find another way

And after all this time that you still owe
You're still a good-for-nothing I don't know
So take your gloves and get out
Better get out
While you can

When you go
Would you even turn to say
"I don't love you
Like I did
Yesterday"

Sometimes I cry so hard from pleading
So sick and tired of all the needless beating
But baby when they knock you
Down and out
Is where you oughta stay

And after all the blood that you still owe
Another dollar's just another blow
So fix your eyes and get up
Better get up
While you can
Whoa, whoa

When you go
Would you even turn to say
"I don't love you
Like I did
Yesterday"

Well come on, come on

When you go
Would you have the guts to say
"I don't love you
Like I loved you
Yesterday"

I don't love you
Like I loved you
Yesterday

I don't love you
Like I loved you
Yesterday


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Extreme ways- Moby


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

This is a new one and is really good...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdF41Ne2cnQ

"Walls" by Kings of Leon

I can get there on my own
You can leave me here alone
I'm just tryin' to do what's right
Oh, a man ain't a man unless he's fought the fight

I could never point you out
Waste of space in a faceless crowd
Tell me what I have to say
If you know what's right then you'll walk away

When the walls come down
When the walls come down
When the walls come down
When the walls come down

One by one I'm seein' them fall
Some just don't show up at all
I'm just here to fight the fire
Oh, a man ain't a man unless he has desire

And the walls come down
And the walls come down
When the walls come down
When the walls come down

You tore out my heart
You threw it away
A Western girl with Eastern eyes
Took a wrong turn and found surprise awaits
Now there's nothing in the way
In the way
In the way
In the way

When the walls come down
When the walls come down
When the walls come down
When the walls come down

You tore out my heart
You threw it away
The western girl with Eastern eyes
Took a wrong turn and found surprise awaits
Now there's nothing in the way
In the way
In the way
In the way


----------



## stillthinking (Jun 1, 2016)

Tom Petty & Stevie Nicks: Insider https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvV5C24PC9M


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hh883MdYdRE

And a good "request for reconciliation" song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLG2jaVdUMo


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Are You Happy Now
Rascal Flatts
Featuring Lauren Alaina

[Verse 1: Rascal Flatts]
Someone let your secret out
Everybody 'round here's talking about, how your knight in shining armor let you down
And now you're alone, I told you so
This is what you wanted, baby, now you got it
Something's wrong and you can't put your finger on it
Could it be that maybe, you did that to me, baby
And now you found

[Chorus: Rascal Flatts & Lauren Alaina]
What goes around comes back around
It's been that way forever
Baby, just look at you now, barely holding it together
We were so in love, but you gave that up
Just look around, are you happy now?
Oooh, are you happy now?

[Verse 2: Lauren Alaina]
Yeah, you're gonna spend some sleepless nights
Crying in the glow of the TV light
With some sad song on and a glass of wine
Just to sit in the pain, baby, what a shame
This is what you wanted, baby now you got it
Something's wrong and you can't put your finger on it
Could it be that maybe, you did that to me, baby
And now you found

[Chorus: Rascal Flatts & Lauren Alaina]
What goes around comes back around
It's been that way forever
Baby, just look at you now, barely holding it together
We were so in love, but you gave that up
Just look around
Are you happy now?

[Bridge: Rascal Flatts & Lauren Alaina]
Now that I'm not around (now that I'm not around)
Now that you've finally lost what you thought that you needed
Never would have treated your heart like you did

[Chorus: Rascal Flatts & Lauren Alaina]
What goes around comes back around
It's been that way forever
Baby, just look at you now, barely holding it together
Oh, we were so in love, oh, but you gave that up
Just look around
Just look around

[Chorus: Rascal Flatts & Lauren Alaina]
What goes around comes back around
It's been that way forever
We were so in love (we were so in love)
But you gave that up (but you gave it up)
Just look around
Just look around
Are you happy now?
Are you happy now?
Are you happy?


[Outro]
What goes around comes back around


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

If you like metal...motorhead's bye bye b!t$h bye bye


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I refuse to read any of these lyrics ~ because if I did, and with what I've been through, I think that they'd literally rip my heart out by the roots!*


----------

